# Baby Pigeon or Dove?



## Hayley87 (May 21, 2010)

Hello, 

I have been reading through the forum after my mum brought home a baby bird yesterday morning that she found in the road.

Luckily for me (and the bird) there is a pigeon/dove shop just over the road!! So I went in and asked for advice and the nice man has given me a vitamin/mineral mix to add to a seed mix that he said contains the protein the bird needs, he advised me to add some cod liver oil which I have been doing. He also gave me a syringe to feed the water after hand feeding the seeds. He was even kind enough to go get one of his pigeons and show me how to feed it! So far so good, its been two days and the bird seems to be doing well, the crop is filling nicely during feedings. 

I'm going to try and add a picture and would appreciate it if you could identify the bird? 

I'm also not sure what to house the bird in when it gets bigger, at the moment its in a cardboard box on a towel wrapped hot water bottle thats inside a large rodent cage! 

It seems to be quite attached to me already as obviously I am feeding it every 4 hours or so (not through the night). So am reluctant to release it into the wild again, obviously this is a long way off.

Any comments or advice would be appreciated, I have got quite attached to little pidge as we call him so want to do the best for him/her 

Thank Hayley


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Hayley,

I am assuming you are in the UK as you say Mum, not Mom. Please correct me if I am wrong.

You were very lucky to find someone that could show you how to feed!

My guess would be collared dove because he is so little, but it is so hard to tell from a photo. If he was a wood pigeon he would already show a white wing bar when you open stretch his wing out, but stock doves are becoming much more common so that is another possibility. Do you know how much he weighs?

We have had one member that rescued a baby collared dove recently and one that rescued a stock dove...I will ask them both to have a look at this thread as they might might be able to help you with identification and also share their experiences.

In the meantime *Pigeon and Dove Rescue UK*  migt help you both with identification and care information, although I don't think the photos there will be very helpful in thi case.


----------



## Hayley87 (May 21, 2010)

Yes I am from the uk, Norfolk to be precise- we love our wildlife!

Yes it was really lucky I met someone with some expertise in this area. 

Would you be able to guess an age for pidge?

Thanks Hayley


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What part of Norfolk? I am in Norwich. 

I am not very good at ageing babies because I have never raised one from scratch, but maybe 10 days? Collared doves fledge at 17-19 days, woodies at 22-25 days. I think stockies fledge at 25 days.


----------



## Hayley87 (May 21, 2010)

I am in Norwich too! What a coincidence!! To answer your previous q I have not weighed pidge yet, would that help identify him? Poor little thing was going to get hit my a car or savaged by a cat so I'm just glad he is still alive! Is it fair to keep these types of birds as pets or is it kinder to release them? Sorry I am a bit clueless at the moment so any advise is truely appreciated!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is a coincidence, but we have had a surprising nimber of pigeon and dove rescuers in Norwich on Pigeon Talk. I was wondering about the nice man in the pigeon and dove shop...is that Jen's Pets? 

If it is a collared dove, they make good pets but don't like being caged and are escapologists, can nip through a half open door in a second and disappear. Hand raised woodies seem to settle as pets even indoors.

If it is going to be released ideally it should go to a sanctuary where it can learn to mix with other doves and be released with other doves, but both the sanctuaries in this area have had a sparrowhawk, or a pair of sparrowhawks, take up residence and feed on birds that have been released.  

If you don't have sparrowhawks, then maybe you could put him in a cage in your garden once he is an agile flier and let him watch other doves feed, then let him go from the cage. I have released young doves into my garden and they came back to feed. But they need to spend some time outdoors to acclimatise.


Cynthia


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Haley,
My names Rachel and I am rearing a collared Dove. Cynthia sent me a message to have a look. It is really hard to tell at this age, but he has the same feathering as Splat (my Dove), i have just looked at some photos when Splat was the same age and they look very much alike.
He looks to be around 10-14 days old.
Splat had a cardboard box quite a large one then when he started moving around my hubby cut the front off and put netting on, and a perch, we stood him on that though at first! we took him in the garden daily in his box to watch other birds. He is 6 wks now and we have built an outdoor cage where he stays all day but he still comes in at night to the cardboard one.
Like Cynthis says it might be an idea to start weighing him just for your own piece of mind that he is gaining weight, although I have to say he looks healthy and alert.
I am so pleased you found him, and please feel free to contact me if you think of anything else.
Rachel


----------



## Hayley87 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for your replies,

Feefo; yes it was Jen pets! The man in there was extremely helpful, I have just fed pidge his morning feed and he is now snoozing again bless him.

Hi Rachel, thanks for your housing advice, when he gets a bit bitter I'll certainly find a large cardboard box that's a great idea! Are you planning on keeping your dove, and if it isn't too inconvenient could you post a picture of your outdoor housing?

I will weigh little pidge today and keep a record of weight gain.

Final q- should he be walking at this age because he isn't at the moment?

Thanks Hayley


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Haley,

I can't remember his name...Gary? He is nice and very kind too, delivering orders to people who couldn't collect or who were too elderly to handle sacks. And because he keeps pigeons he knows a lot about them.

I think the baby is a bit small to be walking, but keep an eye on that...they often grow up with a calcium deficiency and can't walk but calcium supplements correct that. Gary might have some and if he doesn't I can always drop some round.

A good vet (if you should need one) is Rob Walker at Companion Care, inside Pets at Home in the Sprowston retail park on the corner of Salhouse Road and the ring road. When the staff there are given a baby bird of any sort they usually telephone me and I collect it and take it to a sanctuary... I haven't heard much from them this year, though, just a single collared dove so far.

Cynthia


----------



## Hayley87 (May 21, 2010)

I didn't get his name but sounds like the same person! He was very helpful I don't think little pidge would be here if I hadn't seen him.

I will keep an eye on its walking abilities, it had a go today but tends to just fall sideways to drag itself forward rather than walk. Thank you for your offers and advice I will keep you posted!

Hayley


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It sounds as if his legs are weak...he souldn't be dragging himself. It is repairable, I had a dove whose legs just trailed lifeless behind me grow to be able to walk perfectly with a bit of help. Let me know if I can drop some calcium off, I have a big bottle so plenty to share!

Cynthia


----------



## Hayley87 (May 21, 2010)

Thats very nice of you I will most likely take you up on that offer! Shall I see how he is tomorrow and let you know? 

Thank you for being so helpful

Hayley


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Haley,
When Pidge is sat are his feet and legs under him, or does one or either poke out of the side? And are his toes nice and flat or are they curled up? These could be signs of splayed leg (can be corrected) or his toes curled he will have trouble walking and perching. Splat had both and I had to correct them. I too was given some calcium drops that worked wonders.
I am trying to remember when Splat walked maybe 2-3 wks but he started pushing up first when I fed him like he was mimicking the reaching to his Mums mouth, this seemed to help strengthen the legs.
I havent taken a pic of his new cage outside but I will post a pic of his box, or his convertable as the kids call it!!
He was just learning to perch in the photo. I will post it underneath this post.
Rachel


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

*Splats First Cage*

View attachment 15452
[/QUOTE]
Splat in cage


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you need calcium...or if he turns out to need anything else, just PM me your address and I can pop it through the letter box.

I will PM you my telephone number just in case you need to contact someone urgently...that situation doesn't arise very often, so don't worry! 

Cynthia


----------



## Hayley87 (May 21, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Tayzi both legs are tucked under but the toes are a little curly on the right leg. 

Bit of an update- I went to see the Pigeon man again on Sat with Pidge to get his opinion on his legs, he said he was ok but to change to a 'nest like structure' inside his box, which is silly of me not to think of that and now I am kicking myself but as least I know now. So Gary (pigeon man) made a little nest for Pidge's box then and there with some straw that I have been cleaning out and changing and his 'bad' leg already seems much better. Feeding is going really well I had to take him to work with me today so I could feed him at all the right times bless him. I even had a quick look at the poo topic on the forum to confirm they are ok and he is officially having perfect poos haha!

Feefo, thanks so much for sending me your number and giving me all the advice. Im going to try and post a piccie of Pidge tomo to show you how he is getting on.

One last thing, I would like to know if you think he needs the Calcium- perhaps the picture will help tomorrow, Gary said I could give him a bit of milk if I was concerned about a Calcium deficiency but I read on here somewhere they shouldnt have dairy milk so I havent tried it yet, thought it would be best to ask here first.

Thanks Hayley


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Hayley,

Sounds as if you're getting some great help, ( and how lucky are you to be so close to Cynthia, the best help you could ever have there!!). 

Just in answer to your query on giving milk. You're quite right, don't give dairy products to your baby. You can get calcium supplements especially for birds so that's no problem to administer.
I think Cynthia said she has some you can have so I'd take that offer up. Certainly won't do any harm and almost certainly will help with his development.

You're doing a great job,

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Best not to give them milk, pigeons and doves don't have the enzymes to digest lactose so milk can upset their digestion.

This calcium deficiency is very common in collared doves in the UK , but rare in pigeons so Gary won't have come across it. It can lead to foot and leg deformities so needs to be treated early. 

You could put twigs on the bottom of the nest and help him use the clenched foot to "perch"...this might stretch it out naturally.

I look forward to seeing new photos.

And thanks for the compliment, Janet!


----------



## Hayley87 (May 21, 2010)

Hi,

Glad I checked about the milk now! Cynthia it does sound as though the calcium would be beneficial then! I'm going to PM you my address and hopefully we can sort something out. 

I have got some really helpful advice from all of you so thank you so much and I'm sure Pidge is equally grateful! 

New question! - How often should I replace the nesting materials?

Thanks for all your help

Hayley


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have popped some calcium through the letter flap. Hope it was the right house.



Cynthia


----------



## Hayley87 (May 21, 2010)

Hey Cynthia, got the calcium so you did find the right house! I have given pidge his first dose, thanks so so much it is extremely kind of you so thankyou!! 

Pidge is getting on really well, pics will follow shortly this evening

Hayley


----------



## Hayley87 (May 21, 2010)

This is Pidge today having a nose around and then in his nest after a feed!

He is very chirpy now and loves to preen himself! 

Hayley


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He loooks very well! But I always avoid straw or hay as nesting material because it gets damp with poop and that can encourage fungi to grow and the subsequent spores can cause respiratory illnesses.

Small twigs are better, but a towel provides plenty of traction for the legs and feet.

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

A rumpled, clean, soft, White Towel works very well...also lets one monitor-evaluate and count poops...


Very sweet little Dove!


----------



## Hayley87 (May 21, 2010)

Update on Pidge, he is having his calcium dose every day as instructed. I have changed his bed from straw to towels in a circular shape, its much easier to see and clean the poops this way so thanks for the advice!

He is not walking standing upright yet but his legs look much better and he is quite mobile when he wants to be so I imagine it wont be too long until he is walking upright. I am looking to construct something similar to the cardboard box housing posted by Tayzi, when should I do this as currently he spends most of his time sitting in his cardboard box, he is looking a bit bored!!

He loves to sit on my lap bless him, he is getting on really well so far. I will add some new piccies soon so you can see his progress!

Thanks Hayley


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi HAYLEY

I havent been on for a while , not been too well.
Pidge looks fantastic what a little cutie. Just after I took that pic of Splat in the cage I also put in a mirror, he loved it.
Splat is outside now and im going to take new pics today, well if this rain stops I will.
I am convinced now Pidge is definatly a Dove, he looks like Splat,s twin.
Well done with him, you are doing a fab job. x
Rachel


----------



## Hayley87 (May 21, 2010)

Hey,

I am worried about Pidge, he keeps twisting his head all the way round and then just sort of leaving it there, his poos haven't been as healthy today, not runny just not like they were before. How often should I be feeding him at this point? I am feeding his 3-4 times a day at the moment, depending on crop fullness and how willing he is to eat. He is drinking well so no problems there. Maybe I am overreacting!!?? He just doesn't seem himself today.

Thanks Hayley


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Hayley,

That doesn't sound too good. I can pop round to have a look at him tomorrow if you like (bearing medication!).

Can you describe his poops?

Cynthia


----------



## Hayley87 (May 21, 2010)

Update on Pidge for everyone:

His splayed leg got much worse so after speaking to Cynthia she has taken him from me to care for. I just want to say thank you to everyone on the forum for all their advice and support and especially Cynthia so thank you! I will continue to look for updates, I miss him already! But I am glad he is in such capable hands.

Hayley


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Little Fudge is doing well, I think he may be feeding himself as it felt as if there were a lot of small seeds in his crop, but I topped him up with Nutribird just in case.

He is sharing a large Chinchilla cage with Biscuit, the fledgeling I picked up from Norwich last week. There can't be much age-wise between them but Fudge is probably 1/3 of Biscuit's size, it makes me wonder whether he was thrown out of the nest because he wasn't thriving. Biscuit used to spend most of his time on a shelf, but now he comes down to keep Fudge company. Although adult collared doves are solitary birds we have found that the youngsters prefer company, even if it is a woodie or feral squab.

I haven't tried to tackle the splay yet, I want Fudge to get used to my handling him first so that he doesn't get too stressed.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Fudgie is just too sweet! I wish that I didn't have this silly disease and could have her in the same room as me all the time.

I know that she is capable of picking up seed and eating it because she has done that half heartedly when I watch her, but I am still having to hand feed her. I also think that she would be able to drink on her own, but I am afraid of leaving her alone with water in case she topples over into it so I am still using the bottle that Hayley brought and Fudgie loves her bottle.

I have wrapped her toes around cigarette shaped bandages, bound them in place and tried to place the legs in the right position with another bandage. She would probably do better if I hung her from the cage roof, but as I can't watch her all the time I dare not do that.....

Meanwhile, I took her cagemate Biccie out to the aviary, but she isn't quite able to fly and although her tail looks fine when it is closed when she opens it it shows that her feathers aren't quite out of their sheaths...this could explain why the cat caught her! So she is back in the cage with Fudgie and I am relieved that Fudgie will continue to have company.


----------



## Hayley87 (May 21, 2010)

Hi Cynthia I am so happy that Fudgie is getting on well! She is such a sweetie and she really did love that bottle haha! I'm so happy she is in such great hands, I bet she has grown loads, I'd love to see some photos at some point if you have the time. I hope her legs get better soon bless her.

Hayley


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You know, I could swear I had answered your post, Hayley...must have hit the wrong button.

I will get some photos of Fudgie, but she looks very tatty. Her tail feathers have grown, but they haven't come out of their sheaths properly and are very battered. She is tiny, I think that Biccie's head is more than twice the size of Fudgie's!

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Fudgie is spending her days in the aviary now, so she gets some natural sunlight and can watch the other doves. I have to keep her in a cage for her own safety as there are three feral pigeons with her who would peck at her.

She has shown that she is able to stand and walk (though with difficulty) and eat and drink, but I still have to hand feed her twice a day.

This is a photo of her that I took today:


----------

